# Waymo shows off what it’s like to ride in a truly driverless self-driving car



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Someone needs to check in on Jockey.

https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/13/w...-ride-in-a-truly-driverless-self-driving-car/


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> Someone needs to check in on Jockey.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2018/03/13/w...-ride-in-a-truly-driverless-self-driving-car/


thank you car


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Excellent


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

This post was made 4 months ago— an eternity


----------

